
Copyright: Holding back the torrent - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/media/2012/12/08/copyright-holding-back-the-torrent/?fromcat=all
======
stcredzero
_> As a writer in the 1600s you were lucky if you got an advanced payment from
a wealthy patron, otherwise your income was dictated by how many people you
could get into the theatre._

Sounds like the situation with bands and touring.

